

Alan Turing's Universal Computing Machine - calhoun137
https://medium.com/@calhoun137/alan-turings-universal-computing-machine-be69c052c6fd

======
sohkamyung
For those who want more details about Turing Machines and the Halting Problem,
including a look at Turing's original paper, my usual advice is to read "The
Annotated Turing" by Charles Petzold [
[http://theannotatedturing.com/](http://theannotatedturing.com/) ].

Here's a review of the book by the Notices of the AMS [
[http://www.ams.org/notices/201108/rtx110801120p.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/201108/rtx110801120p.pdf)
]

